# help me with my experiment please



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Alot of fairly "powerfull" products out there.

How bad (or good) are they for our paintwork?

I find myself asking this alot, esspecially with new products so...

Im going to do a test, fairly simple one but will post pics and results up here.

What i plan to do is get a scrap bonnet (i have one) and then i am going to silicone seal some dough cutters onto it (see pic)










then i am going to fill each one with a different product. cover with cling film and leave for 24 hours (or a decided time) Then I will remove all and wipe bonnet with IPA and inspect closely the reults (post pics too).

What I want from you is suggestion on what to put into the cutters?

my thoughts so far are..

Petrol
Wonder wheels
tardis
iron cut
t cut
bilberry

please suggested anything else you are curious about.

now this isnt an exact test as there are plenty variables (car paint hardness and age to name only a few) but it should hopefully give some indication as to whether any of these things damage your paint. If I find ones that do dmagae it then i will half the time and so on untill i find out how long it takes. ill also use a PTG to see if there is any "invisible" removal of paint. if i find ones that dont remove paint then i might increase the time they are on.

basically im going to play about with it.

so....any suggestions for products you might be wondering if they are "bad" for your paint?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

An MSDS should be available for every chemical you use. Read these and follow the recommendations for safe use and disposal of the material. The target audience for information in a MSDS is the occupation worker who may be exposed to chemicals at work. However, much of the information is also relevant to consumers.

Read the manufacturers application instructions and then obtain and read the MSDS sheet to ascertain the chemicals used. Although it should be said that an MSDS is a document that contains details of the hazards associated with a particular chemical and provides information regarding its safe use. The MSDS is required to state the chemical's risks, safety and impact on the environment.

An MSDS is a fact sheet developed by manufacturers describing the chemical properties of a product. Material Safety Data Sheets include brand-specific information such as physical data (solid, liquid, colour, melting point, flash point, etc.), health effects, first aid, reactivity, storage, handling, disposal, personal protection and spill/leak procedures.

How to Read a Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/maho/gemare/gemare_012.cfm

Chemical Information (MSDS) A-Z- http://www.ehso.com/msds.php

Definitions of Terms Used in Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) - http://www.ehso.com/msdsdefs.php


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Products are already tested before going on the market....
> 
> Search the internet for results,wonder wheels was tested by paul dalton im sure?
> These people don't design products and fire them on the market with a tag saying 'paint safe' etc etc,they are extensively tested.


thats great.

I would still like to do this test myself as i dont take everything manufacturers write as gospel.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

TOGWT said:


> An MSDS should be available for every chemical you use. Read these and follow the recommendations for safe use and disposal of the material. The target audience for information in a MSDS is the occupation worker who may be exposed to chemicals at work. However, much of the information is also relevant to consumers.
> 
> Read the manufacturers application instructions and then obtain and read the MSDS sheet to ascertain the chemicals used. Although it should be said that an MSDS is a document that contains details of the hazards associated with a particular chemical and provides information regarding its safe use. The MSDS is required to state the chemical's risks, safety and impact on the environment.
> 
> ...


An MSDS will tell you quite alot of info granted but for me I would like to physically do this and see actual results with my own eyes.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> Alot of fairly "powerfull" products out there.
> 
> How bad (or good) are they for our paintwork?
> 
> ...


Fair enough, and should be interesting, but wonderwheels isn't meant to go on paint anyway, let alone for 24 hours, neither is bilberry, nor is petrol, and why would the other 3 be left for 24 hours?

If you want to, go ahead though  Just my opinion.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Strothow said:


> Fair enough, and should be interesting, but wonderwheels isn't meant to go on paint anyway, let alone for 24 hours, neither is bilberry, nor is petrol, and why would the other 3 be left for 24 hours?
> 
> If you want to, go ahead though  Just my opinion.


yeah, very good point. im open to suggestions. i can change times or locations. im no expert so would defo appreciate suggestions. i was thinking those lot because even thought they are not meant for paint they do often get on paint.

maybe i should start with just an hour say?


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Mate i for one thinks its a good idea. 

As you cant beat pics.... And it will also give other members who dont bother with reading a list of drivel and looking at COSHH sheets a better understanding.

Can i also surgest you do a Diesel one too. Reason being as it will show what happens when over spill is just left on the paint.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah good idea, ill do diesel.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree that some of these products aren't meant to be left on for 24 hours or on paint at all, but accidents and overspill/overspray DO happen and I think it would be great to see the real damage something like petrol can actualy cause, if only to serve as a warning for people to be more careful when handling chemicals of all sorts near to paintwork. 

How about some apc?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

im with most people , id like to see the results
suppose it doesnt actually prove much but still worth doing, go for it.
look forward to the results


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

If he wants to do it, why not. We have all done something that others have thought pointless(not saying this is) at some point.
And while we are referring to the rules here is part of the one above your quote.... "Please refrain from making excessive negative comments. As the saying goes "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it"."


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

DGK said:


> I agree that some of these products aren't meant to be left on for 24 hours or on paint at all, but accidents and overspill/overspray DO happen and I think it would be great to see the real damage something like petrol can actualy cause, if only to serve as a warning for people to be more careful when handling chemicals of all sorts near to paintwork.
> 
> How about some apc?


APC sounds good but which one? so many lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have often wondered if any of the products left on "neat" would do any damaged... so basically anything which states you should water down first, how about sticking some on as is and see what happens..so things like APC, degreaser, etc etc

Probably nothing, but you never know.... 

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> APC sounds good but which one? so many lol


Tesco Daisy seems to be a popular choice on here.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

chisai said:


> Tesco Daisy seems to be a popular choice on here.


Sounds like the name of a hooker :lol:

but yeah sure ill stick some on.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 3Ds APC, Only thing i dont like about it is the smell. Reminds me of Pickled Onions. :lol:


----------



## Gavin_877 (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Idea OP, i would certainly have a flick through the thread to see your results .. has anyone suggested iron cut ?

T4RFY stop been an idiot bully its not big and its not clever 

and to be honest seeing the comments you have made and the way you acted would only cause people to re-consider posting , on the off chance that under-sexed loosers like yourself will flame them......

stop been a prat


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Any wipe on/off products? Is LPL one?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Tidied now carry on


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I was being 100% genuine with my replies,love you loads 'needs a clean' :lol: :lol: :lol: 

t4rfy's lover,what an epic comment!!!!! love you loads xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@ Beany - you shouldn't tell people to f off... not nice, and not called for mate

@ T4RFY - you have been putting comments on all his posts all day....not winding anyone up, but not really being constructive either mate

@ Gavin - 10 posts in eh... you'll last long with that sort of chat...

@ Needs a clean - good for you mate

@ Everyone else on this  forum:

It's only about cleaning cars... CHILL THE  OUT PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

An abraisive polish would be interesting in the sense that if you missed a bit while polishing (by hand) and didn't see it till the next time you washed.

A glass polish perhaps (although i would be suprised if that actually yielded any results)


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Spuj said:


> An abraisive polish would be interesting in the sense that if you missed a bit while polishing (by hand) and didn't see it till the next time you washed.
> 
> A glass polish perhaps (although i would be suprised if that actually yielded any results)


Ill stick some windowlene in?

as for the polish, i went with T-cut because im guessing if any polish did cause a problem this might be the one that did it (puerly because i know t-cut has quite alot of solvents in it).

could be wrong thou.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Try and get a really old tin, the ones with the flip metal caps...

Someone on here must have one lying about..

So a kind of "old school" test...


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> Ill stick some windowlene in?
> 
> as for the polish, i went with T-cut because im guessing if any polish did cause a problem this might be the one that did it (puerly because i know t-cut has quite alot of solvents in it).
> 
> could be wrong thou.


Was just thinking on the polish front that not many people on here will use t-cut to polish there cars regulary as of what it does, whereas something like Dodo Lime prime isn't as abbraisive and is used by a wider range of people on a more regular basis.

Not telling you what to do ofc, just a thought


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I think it will be better with Acidic polishes or cleaners. But thats just it tho, you never know before until after then its to late. :lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Spuj said:


> Was just thinking on the polish front that not many people on here will use t-cut to polish there cars regulary as of what it does, whereas something like Dodo Lime prime isn't as abbraisive and is used by a wider range of people on a more regular basis.
> 
> Not telling you what to do ofc, just a thought


aye good point. i dont have all that many polishes thou, some AG, Sonus and Megs ones. Im going to buy Menz intensive polish which i know alot of people use so ill try that:thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

ok so so far im going to test

Petrol
Wonder wheels
tardis
iron cut (yet to buy)
t cut
bilberry
diesel
Menz intensive polish (yet to buy)
AG window cleaner
Tesco daisy (yet to buy)

...anything else?


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

As already mentioned, some APC I would have gone for would likely have been Daisy from Tesco (and maybe even their plain tesco value APC? no doubt a bit harsher) used neat. 

Also would it make sense not to cling film over the cutters? Surely a more relistic experience would be with oxygen getting into the mix?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can stick another cutter on and try some AG tar remover or another cheapo one, like the Wilko's 99p Astonish brand - it would be interesting to compare a well-rated tar remove like Tardis with something like AG or the really cheap one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Try 3 eggs,1 over 1 day 1 over 2 days 1 over 3 days,see what the damage is and what it takes to remove,its not a product but worth testing,maybe even test it over 2days 5days 8 days...


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Try 3 eggs,1 over 1 day 1 over 2 days 1 over 3 days,see what the damage is and what it takes to remove,its not a product but worth testing,maybe even test it over 2days 5days 8 days...


Definitely this. Would also say bird s**t... Difficult to collect though. :lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

DGK said:


> Also would it make sense not to cling film over the cutters? Surely a more relistic experience would be with oxygen getting into the mix?


yeah true, ill leave them open then:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

DGK said:


> Definitely this. Would also say bird s**t... Difficult to collect though. :lol:


just clean the panel the birds will sono be attracted to it :lol:

Testing both of these will show you guys how bad the damage can be and when to fix before its to late etc etc etc,i already know but a good test for people not in the know


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

DGK said:


> Definitely this. Would also say bird s**t... Difficult to collect though. :lol:


I can give you some bird droppings. The little buggers poo all over my car every single day!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> I can give you some bird droppings. The little buggers poo all over my car every single day!!!!!:lol:


Just cut an inch around the bird ****,holes all over your car :lol: :lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars.

Bird poo, well we all know this damages paint and I guess it would depend on species and season etc etc, would be hard to collect but if it's what you want then I can try lol.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Also try neat APC.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Also try neat APC.


Yeah, everything is going on neat first and if there is damage then I will do it again at a common dilution. If no damage then I won't bother.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars.
> 
> Bird poo, well we all know this damages paint and I guess it would depend on species and season etc etc, would be hard to collect but if it's what you want then I can try lol.


Mate its the shell that doese most the damage.

You ever been out down the street after halloween, the amount of eggs splattered up peoples cars..........I think it may actually be good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars.
> 
> Bird poo, well we all know this damages paint and I guess it would depend on species and season etc etc, would be hard to collect but if it's what you want then I can try lol.


People get their cars egged by vandals! I have seen the threads on here before,and some people have no idea how to repair it,its also down to your own personal benefit if it ever happened to you,

*Why not try a tree sap test also! a very common problem for people.*

If your results are conclusive,ask the moderator/admin to make your findings into a sticky thread,so people who sign up can go straight to your thread and read  or even exsisting members


----------



## Gavin_877 (Jun 15, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars.
> 
> Bird poo, well we all know this damages paint and I guess it would depend on species and season etc etc, would be hard to collect but if it's what you want then I can try lol.


cars get egged often enough

the idea of cleaning it off after 1/2/3 days is to show the amount of damage done etc


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. *I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars*.
> 
> Bird poo, well we all know this damages paint and I guess it would depend on species and season etc etc, would be hard to collect but if it's what you want then I can try lol.


Im not aware of people putting Wonder Wheels on their cars paint either as its for wheels, not bodywork paint. Eggs, Bird poo, Tree Sap etc have more chance of getting onto your paint than a wheel cleaner IMO.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah ok, I'll do an egg then. Easy enough to do I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Tree sap!! Then get another panel or piece of metal,grind a panel so the particles hit the bonnet,then you could do a 'fallout' test....


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Im not aware of people putting Wonder Wheels on their cars paint either as its for wheels, not bodywork paint. Eggs, Bird poo, Tree Sap etc have more chance of getting onto your paint than i wheel cleaner IMO.


The WW was more of an over spray issue, so people could see what damage is done.

And i think its safe to say most on here all know what bird poo and tree sap do. But yes for those that dont that also will be good....But how would one go about collecting bird poo. :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> The WW was more of an over spray issue, so people could see what damage is done.
> 
> And i think its safe to say most on here all know what bird poo and tree sap do. But yes for those that dont that also will be good....But how would one go about collecting bird poo. :lol:


Feed them bread and then run around after them with your hands clasped ready to catch!! :lol::lol:

Or just wash your car. Everytime a bird sees a clean car, it HAS to take a dump right on the bonnet!!:detailer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Feed them bread and then run around after them with your hands clasped ready to catch!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Or just wash your car. Everytime a bird sees a clean car, it HAS to take a dump right on the bonnet!!:detailer:


Or feed the bird,hold it over your bonnet and wait for it to do it's business :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> *The WW was more of an over spray issue, so people could see what damage is done.*
> 
> And i think its safe to say most on here all know what bird poo and tree sap do. But yes for those that dont that also will be good....But how would one go about collecting bird poo. :lol:


I have not used WW for years, but the last time i did use it, it was applied using the supplied brush so no over spray issues. Have they changed it?


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Feed them bread and then run around after them with your hands clasped ready to catch!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Or just wash your car. Everytime a bird sees a clean car, it HAS to take a dump right on the bonnet!!:detailer:


Sods law they will go no where near his car once its beren washed now.

I just got visions of some crazy man running arround after pigeons in trafalger square. :lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> Feed them bread and then run around after them with your hands clasped ready to catch!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Or just wash your car. Everytime a bird sees a clean car, it HAS to take a dump right on the bonnet!!:detailer:


Rolls Royce asked a reputable ornithologist about this and he told them birds have terrific "aim" and will always try to poop over water (to hide their whereabouts to predators) the shiny cars look to the bird like reflective water and that's why the do in fact actaully deliberately crap on your car.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thing with eggs is the shell cuts into the paintwork upon impact with the car. Quite easy to recreate but you won't be getting the marks out


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> I have not used WW for years, but the last time i did use it, it was applied using the supplied brush so no over spray issues. Have they changed it?


No mate, still comes with the brush, but i brought 5lts of the stuff when halfords were doing there 3 for 2.

I decided to use a spray bottle instead and it worked great.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah eggs are an ok test but I was thinking more along the lines of products we use on our cars deliberately. Cars do get egged yes but if it's been egged anyone on DW will remove it as soon as possible and well.. Whatever damage is done is done. Nothing my test will do to prevent that.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> I can test whatever but I'm not sure why eggs would be beneficial. I'm not aware of people putting eggs on their cars.


People have their cars egged, quite a few threads on here about it! 



Fatman Soldier said:


> The WW was more of an over spray issue, so people could see what damage is done.
> 
> And i think its safe to say most on here all know what bird poo and tree sap do. But yes for those that dont that also will be good....But how would one go about collecting bird poo. :lol:


If it was an overspray issue, surely it would be washed off when you rinse the car anyway...?

And you could always put some of mr twits super sticky glue on the bonnet to get the birds!!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Im not aware of people putting Wonder Wheels on their cars paint either as its for wheels, not bodywork paint. Eggs, Bird poo, Tree Sap etc have more chance of getting onto your paint than a wheel cleaner IMO.


So what's the difference between the paint used to paint alloy wheels and the paint used on other parts of the car then? 
If WW is harmful to paint isn't it equally likely to damage the paint on your wheels as on the cars panels?

Steve O.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Strothow said:


> If it was an overspray issue, surely it would be washed off when you rinse the car anyway...?


Yes, always mate. But thats the reason for this experiment, to show the what if's.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Polishes should be 'worked' not left to sit when they contain microabrasives, as they don't cure like a wax (with the exception of some AIOs).

Petrol and Diesel would be an interesting one, personally I'd do a thin splash so it almost 'dries' onto the paint and see if you can get rid of that stain. There was some diesel on my dads Scenic (next to the fuel flap) for about 3 months and it was a nightmare to remove the stains.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Yes, always mate. But thats the reason for this experiment, to show the what if's.


Fair enough...


----------



## Haverty (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to see the following products tested

1) windex
2) gas 
3) armor all
4) ?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok guys. I corrected the scrap bonnet last night. It's black so that's good. I'll start the experiment tonight. I'd also like to do the experiment twice once with no protection and then again but with wax on the panel. To see what the wax cover does.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be interested seeing the results to this..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Wax protects....


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> *So what's the difference between the paint used to paint alloy wheels and the paint used on other parts of the car then? *
> If WW is harmful to paint isn't it equally likely to damage the paint on your wheels as on the cars panels?
> 
> Steve O.


I have no idea. Im not a paint expert.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> I have no idea. Im not a paint expert.


Some are powder coated,some are the same paint as car's.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Wax protects....


really?? holy cow. I thought it stripped paint. Damn, must pay more attention...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> really?? holy cow. I thought it stripped paint. Damn, must pay more attention...


Are you still mad about yesterday 'hugs'


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

T4rfy and beany bot, please reign it in otherwise you wil both be left to slug it out in a private forum all of your very own!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Brazo said:


> T4rfy and beany bot, please reign it in otherwise you wil both be left to slug it out in a private forum all of your very own!


Im sorry but im not the one doing the winding up here, im trying to conduct an experiment. comments like "it protects" when i said i will try the experiment with wax on the car to to see what it will do are just a blatant flame. and im sick of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

It was a serious answer,not my problem your a soft ****


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> Some are powder coated,some are the same paint as car's.


Precisely my understanding. So putting WW on a panel (bonnet) can simulate the effect of leaving it on painted alloys.

Steve O,


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

T4RFY said:


> It was a serious answer,not my problem your a soft ****


Sigh you can't say you weren't warned


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> It was a serious answer,not my problem your a soft ****


I've had enough, I'm outta here.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> I've had enough, I'm outta here.


He's banned now anyway...


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> I've had enough, I'm outta here.


please say your still doing this experiment?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

With the wax side of things i think it would be possible to logically work out how most things react with the wax as people have already found out from past experience or just knowing about the products and what they do.

IE most people are aware that Tardis for example will eat through just about anything.

However if the idea of this was to get all the results into one post as a sort of guide to newer people etc then why not


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

This is interesting.

You could have 2 areas, one protected with colly, and one not, see if the wax helps protect any damage.

Looking forward to the pics :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> Wax protects....


Does it? Can a few microns of carnauba really protect against a substance that could damage paintwork? I honestly have my doubts.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Phisp said:


> Does it? Can a few microns of carnauba really protect against a substance that could damage paintwork? I honestly have my doubts.


In most cases i guess not, i mean products like tardis are known to eat through but would be interesting to see the results of how the wax reacts against some of the other products on test (window clearner for example).:thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Oi Beany_bot. You better still be doing this bloody experiment after we have stuck up for you saying how good this idea is. 

And also as Phisp says. That also sounds like a good thing to test out too.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys, just a quick update, im just waiting on the last of the products arriving then i can begin. going to silicone the cutters on tonight. (hope no-one sees me:doublesho)


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

excellent stuff


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Brilliant, I think the results will be interesting to see


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Beany_bot I think this is a great idea, Im very new to detailing so am looking forward to seeing the results of products that Im going to using a lot of in the future

Also just a thought.... what about trying dirty engine oil,brake fluid and grease etc
I know they are not things you would purposely apply to your paint work but like petrol it would be interesting to see what happens if that kind of thing is left for to long before being removed.
I see far to many cars that have been to cheaper friend of a friend kind of garages who clearly have no care about the car or its appearence.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good job mate, look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry for the old-thread bumpery, I just remembered this thread today and was curious of the outcome .... if any?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

funny that, i was thinking about this also a week are two ago.
any results? didnt this end in argument?


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

It may be fairly pointless but AG clean wheel's maybe ?? , Just incase you accidently got some on the paint without realising ?? It's pretty strong stuff


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OP was last online 11.11.2010 - guess he's in no hurry to share his findings with us.


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

O shizzle i didn;t see it was an old thread, Should read the date's shouldnt i lol


----------

